# UK Outsourcing, Rhinestone designs



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

We do our own rhinestones at the moment via a vinyl cutter, looked to invest in a dedicated machine ie a cams but just didn't feel it was the right move at the moment

So looking for someone to outsource designs to for bulk rather than doing it inhouse as it would take too long so if you have a machine and can help out then please get in touch.... either UK or Europe for quicker delivery

Mostly looking for simple designs/patterns first and then higher quality designs to be done


Cheers

John


----------



## Tazman (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi,
We can help have IV6P Cams


----------

